

Upgrade & Billing Screen Design Walkthrough (Basecamp) - brm
http://37signals.com/designexplore/Basecamp_Accounts.html

======
profgubler
I think the biggest selling point on their final design is the simple call to
action Get More Done. I have used basecamp in a limited fashion, but it seems
that what really makes their final design stand out is the benefit that
effectively state in their call to action.

They had several good designs that helped people understand what they would be
getting by upgrading, but that call to action is, my guess, what will most
likely help users to upgrade.

~~~
anigbrowl
Everything old is new again, eh? I was actually disappointed with the final
design; it reminded me unpleasantly of the fake handwriting/signatures on
direct mail (an advertising trope I particularly despise). But I'm grouchy
that way.

~~~
Flankk
I like all the comps except for the Web 2.0 and the final design. Fake
handwriting is difficult to pull off well and the final design is an example
of this.

